# Lifting Weights When Sick



## Moze (May 13, 2006)

I just have a very light cold.  I've really made some progress this last month, with my lifting.  It's perfect timing to work my back, bi-ceps and shoulders, but I just came down with this damn cold.  Who works out when they're sick?


----------



## CowPimp (May 13, 2006)

I do if it's just a cold.  If I feel like I can workout then I do; if I feel like I can't then I don't.  I just listen to my body.  You know whether or not you're forcing it.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I do if it's just a cold.  If I feel like I can workout then I do; if I feel like I can't then I don't.  I just listen to my body.  You know whether or not you're forcing it.


Exactly, I've had some great workouts when I was partially sick, you just have to decide if it's bad enough that resting would be a better idea.


----------



## themamasan (May 13, 2006)

Moze said:
			
		

> I just have a very light cold.  I've really made some progress this last month, with my lifting.  It's perfect timing to work my back, bi-ceps and shoulders, but I just came down with this damn cold.  Who works out when they're sick?



I worked out a couple of weeks ago when I thought I had a mild cold.  Then the next day my cough became worse, eventually developed into a whooping cough, then laryngitis set in, then I started coughing up all kinds of nasty shit for 4 days straight, missed a couple days of work, and still today I am coughing a bit, but I decided to start working out again.  So just be careful.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 13, 2006)

Moze said:
			
		

> I just have a very light cold. I've really made some progress this last month, with my lifting. It's perfect timing to work my back, bi-ceps and shoulders, but I just came down with this damn cold. Who works out when they're sick?


Light cold, I thought you were sick. Get in the weightroom and lift and stop being a sissy.


----------



## Moze (May 15, 2006)

Worked shoulders, back and biceps today.  The workout went well, just had my protein shake, but I still don't feel that good.  

Moze


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 16, 2006)

it usually makes me get worse.


----------



## GFR (May 16, 2006)

#1 rule is ignore all IRON MANS advice.


----------

